# Epiphany (in a non-religious way)



## Kiara (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,
I've just discovered the whole personality type thing...It's one of those moments of complete understanding.

Being ISFP, I've always felt like I'm completely different. I know, for example, i know that at my school most meople have never heard of me, and I just left my 'friendship group' because no one understands me...they seem to want to put me into he category of either 'nature freak' or 'depressed emo'. Everyone says I'm quiet and shy, and I don't have many friends except for extremely close ones.

Now that I know there are other people like me, and that my personality can actually be categorized, so many things make sense. I'm going to stop now...otherwise I'll go on forever.

Hi to everyone
Kiara


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't fear nature freak/emo kid person, I am like you and I like you. 

HUgs.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Kiara said:


> Hi,
> I've just discovered the whole personality type thing...It's one of those moments of complete understanding.
> 
> Being ISFP, I've always felt like I'm completely different. I know, for example, i know that at my school most meople have never heard of me, and I just left my 'friendship group' because no one understands me...they seem to want to put me into he category of either 'nature freak' or 'depressed emo'. Everyone says I'm quiet and shy, and I don't have many friends except for extremely close ones.
> ...


ISFP's teach me many a things  Welcome.

People suck, don't they? Those kids you talked to sounded not too sweet anyhow. I don't know why they'd WANT to categorize you as those things >.< 

Anyhow. You should try not to look at it as a "categorization" because that can lead to unhealthy interpretations  

Keep it open ended!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Enlightenment is upon all of us. I hope you find your own Nirvana here.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay. :happy:


----------



## shacklesofreality (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, We welcome you here to the forum with open arms. Most of us here are very understanding and accepting, so I hope you find some measure of fullfilment here. Best of wishes in everything.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Hi, and welcome. It's always nice to meet someone with a similar outlook. :happy: I love hanging out in nature too, and I was pretty shy and reserved when I was younger. I'm still kinda quiet even now. So I completely understand. Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Kiara.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yes hello and welcome


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hi Klara,

Thanks for joining us. I'm sure you'll meet many new friends here:laughing:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Welcome. May you have long days and pleasant nights.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Kiara! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! You can be certain that you can relate to others in this forum. Don't you worry.:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come to the T side and you can join my ISTP assassination squad.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> Welcome. May you have long days and pleasant nights.


Where's the gummi bears today?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to madness. If you have any complaints, do not come to me with them. JK! :crazy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Where's the gummi bears today?


Had to resupply, sent my last two bags to the moon.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

*HUG* hi. i like you already, and your name looks lovely


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

yea, I definitely like this person.


----------



## Kiara (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## fiona (Jul 28, 2009)

hahahah yesssss!!:laughing: how far do we dare wander down the paths of our own minds?!


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

greetings and salutations

Mr. Sue


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------

